# RIR Rooster dropped dead ??????



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

This rooster was about 4 + months old. It was 80 degrees + this morning. We were going to town & the chickens got out. I always put them up when we are gone. They have a shaded 12 x 12 pen. Anyway this one & 3 others, I was trying to herd them back in the house. And this roo went down ! One time last week he acted funny, I had let them out later than usual. Anyway, he came out of it. Do chickens have heart attacks ?? I wondered if any others have lost chickens like this ???????????????


----------



## rcorliss (Jan 20, 2013)

I had my baby duck drop dead on Friday for no reason.It was about four wks old.Was acting fine then suddenly just died.I was wondering if it was the heat.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Same thing happened to my silver laced Cochin. I was told its cocci. Now 3 more are acting strange. I've been watching my flock to see who is not eating


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, a chicken can drop dead of a heart attack.. It may be the heat contributed, or the hen might have had a heart defect. Cocci has symptoms. Sorry about the loss.


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

I sorta think that that is what happened, beings as he had acted funny earlier. He was a pretty bird to! I have pans of water sitting out & have 
been letting the bigger ones out in the daytime ! I did find one of my younger Columbian Wyandottes dead. It was practically ripped in half ! I am 
blaming our cat for this, as one of the young BLRW's also disappeared. These younger birds were in an enclosed pen, top covered too. But guess 
he could have climbed the 2 x 4 on the end. Anyway, this cat has found a new home! He also ate all 3 baby wrens as they jumped out of the nest 
& a blue bird & a robin too !! Hope things improve !!! Thanks everyone !!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had this happen to my RIR Sweetpea just a few days before her 1 yr. birthday. She was healthy and happy running around. I even had pictures of her playing just a matter of hours before she dided. Next morning, I found her dead at the main coop door. =( I found no answers other than probably a heart attack after talking to my grandparents who used to have chickens. 

I am so sorry you lost your roo. =( Hugs!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

My cats stay away from my chickens. They're actually afraid of them. Even the teeny seabright chicks I have don't get bothered by the cats. All a cat needs is to be flogged by a hen and it will stay away.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Hard to tell what happened to him.
Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

